# staining and clear coating bead board...



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

So i have a bunch of 8x4 sheets of bead board...

looking for any tips or tricks considering we dont do much of this....

Im planning on staining with the lambs wool pad and wiping it off with rags...

my concern is the clear coat..which will be a low lustre poly....ive never sprayed it... the most ive done is applied a poly on a door or two where it has worn off...normally i have to do two coats for it to look nice and consistent... considering i have 50 sheets of this bead board...brushing it really isnt any option...

any help from tip size...too how to apply.. to a certain product would be appreciated


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> So i have a bunch of 8x4 sheets of bead board...
> 
> looking for any tips or tricks considering we dont do much of this....
> 
> ...


You own an airless? X10- x13. Depends on how fast you move. Dam I forget how green you are.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

i have two smaller pumps a graco 390 stand up and a graco x7


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Buy new lines. Clean the intake line. Dont want dried paint in lines loosening and getting in finished product. I havent the fogiest what a graco x is. Poly is thin, really doesnt matter what you are shooting it with. None of your boys or yourself ever work for a painter before you got going?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Buy new lines. Clean the intake line. Dont want dried paint in lines loosening and getting in finished product. I havent the fogiest what a graco x is. Poly is thin, really doesnt matter what you are shooting it with. None of your boys or yourself ever work for a painter before you got going?


So basically buy a new hose...filter and tip...x7 is just a cheap graco...and no...most of my guys and myself were trained by a guy who had about ten years experience commercial.... but we mostly spray and back roll cedar houses...very general painting projects...that I can do with my eyes closed now....residential repaints....but I've been getting jobs doing new things...and were getting into commercial...which is stressful but its what I've wanted....I also have a epoxy floor coming up I'm worried about.... needs to be acid etched....but any ways thats another thread lol....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> So basically buy a new hose...filter and tip...x7 is just a cheap graco...and no...most of my guys and myself were trained by a guy who had about ten years experience commercial.... but we mostly spray and back roll cedar houses...very general painting projects...that I can do with my eyes closed now....residential repaints....but I've been getting jobs doing new things...and were getting into commercial...which is stressful but its what I've wanted....I also have a epoxy floor coming up I'm worried about.... needs to be acid etched....but any ways thats another thread lol....


Turn down the pressure I assume? Tip size? Obviously want a small fan and less out put..


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

When I say x10-x13, I mean that is the orifice size, the x stands for whatever fan size your needs require. 


Ill keep it real simple. Get a finefinish 310. That should do it.


Oh, careful what you wish for.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll second the advise Para gave ya, including the 310 tip size. 

Richmond, I know your new, and it sounds like your a fairly cocksure guy. But I have to say ya just don't know what ya don't know. There's a world of experience you are just going to have to gain for yourself by trial and error. And sometimes the only way you learn is by ERROR. 

Some of the most valuable lessons are the ones you learn yourself by making a wrong choice and screwing up. But the trick is to LEARN from it and not make the same mistake again. I'm not even going to bring up the epoxy floor you eluded to. That one sent shivers down my spine.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Great advice above - the best learned lessons will come from your mistakes. You've got a world of learning ahead of you, best of luck !:thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

As much as I want to be gloom and doom, I am reminded of how Gabe defended Mitch when I mercelessly attacked him a few years back. Ive felt really stupid about that for some time. I want to be careful not to be a jackazz for the sake of making myself feel high and mighty in my own eyes. 

With that being said, 

Richmond,

Its only paint. There is an art to all of it and most of that art is learnt through repetition. If you have sprayed paint, you can spray clears. Move consistantly, dont lap heavy and watch out for delayed runs and sags with poly. Keep your lines clean (I actually have a dedicated clear rig) because it is maddening to find little specks buried in the clear coat. (As in your fooked). Go try on a sample board. I am constantly trying to reinvent the wheel on jobs and I lay awake in the early hours of the morning thinking about best practices and time managment. I get overwhelmed at times too and I have been doing this for a long time. 


When you get to the point of doing the garage floor, pm me some pics and ill give you some direction if you want it. Relax brother, its only prep and paint.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> As much as I want to be gloom and doom, I am reminded of how Gabe defended Mitch when I mercelessly attacked him a few years back. Ive felt really stupid about that for some time. I want to be careful not to be a jackazz for the sake of making myself feel high and mighty in my own eyes.
> 
> With that being said,
> 
> ...


Thanks, I appreciate the help.....and yes trial and error is how I have learned but this is a little different...seeing I can't just repaint the panel if it doesn't turn out right...that's why I'm concerned.. but I'm sure I will be fine....just like I've said I really want this commercial deal to workout....


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

You have a lot of irons in the fire, young man.

Good for you.

When you pick up one of those irons, and it burns the crap out of you...then you learn to put your glove on next time.

Hey..that was pretty good Steve.

thanks


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

(I made myself chuckle just then)


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> (I made myself chuckle just then)


I could tell, thats why I thanked you.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Man, if I posted here on PT every time I felt unsure about what I was doing I'd have a post count in the thousands by now.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Richmond,
Seriously, I have to echo what Paul (Schmidt) said. You definitely are a cocky one and aren't afraid to tackle something new - which are good traits to have *if* you can learn to channel them. 

I have to wonder how you can bid and accept these jobs when you don't know what process, techniques, or products you are going to use to do them. If I was a customer searching here and came across some of these threads, I be scared to death about hiring you. I'm not busting on ya, just suggesting that you might consider reassessing the order in which you tackle these things. Perhaps knowing what to do and having a plan _before_ you bid the job might be a good place to start.

Still, the best of luck to you.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

A very good point, you should be finding out procedure and get an idea of what your production would be on such things *before* turning in a number. 

How can you realistically expect to make money on a project when you are unsure of how to do it let alone how long it will take you? Slow down and put the horse back in front of the cart.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> A very good point, you should be finding out procedure and get an idea of what your production would be on such things *before* turning in a number.
> 
> How can you realistically expect to make money on a project when you are unsure of how to do it let alone how long it will take you? Slow down and put the horse back in front of the cart.


See! I just learned something new myself. All these years...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

RH said:


> See! I just learned something new myself. All these years...


I have more experienced painters i can get to if needed for projects and or advice..locally...

But i dont see this being so hard that i would need to resort to that...

Also...you forget this is my 2nd bigger commercial job....i do my own jobs and sub at 50% the contract and pay for paint myself...
So this is a huge jump and a huge raise..money wise for me....and i do the work myself...

So the risk is less.....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> I have more experienced painters i can get to if needed for projects and or advice..locally...
> 
> But i dont see this being so hard that i would need to resort to that...
> 
> ...


Sorry, this last part makes no sense to me. The bigger the job and money - the greater the risk IMO. 

Again, how can you put out numbers before you know how you are going to do the job? Each and everyone of my bids is based on what I need to do, how I'm going to do it, the products involved, etc, etc, etc. Not having a handle on those would make me feel blind. 

My concern is one of these times you are really going to get burned and it will be a very deep dark hole you will need to climb out of.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

1) Use google. Find a recommended chart for tip sizes for various types of coatings relating to viscosity.

2) At least buy new hoses as was mentioned, better yet buy a new rig.

3) Hire a painter that knows more than you, (shouldn't be too hard to find), and pay him/her good. 

4) If you screw up and feel the world closing in, just remember to do the next right thing, and get it done and over with and move on.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

He seems to have some big,decent looking jobs under his belt,check out the Website.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Richmond, are those all your jobs in the photos?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

RCP said:


> Richmond, are those all your jobs in the photos?


All they gallery is...not in the banner...the big tilt up isnt and the one next too it are not


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

richmondpainting said:


> All they gallery is...not in the banner...the big tilt up isnt and the one next too it are not


If they are not your jobs.why are they listed as yours on your site ?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

1963 Sovereign said:


> If they are not your jobs.why are they listed as yours on your site ?


Its all about sales....im not going go into it...as if you understand it...im sure you wont...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> Its all about sales....im not going go into it...as if you understand it...im sure you wont...


Its not about sales, its about copyright and fraud. Think twice about using someone else's pictures on your website. If they catch you, you could be in a world of hurt.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Its all about sales....im not going go into it...as if you understand it...im sure you wont...


There have been a few contractors who have been called out for plagarizing photos and website text on this forum. We understand projecting an image, it is another thing entirely to plagarize (steal and take credit for) someone elses work. 

Id be pissed if those photos were mine and you didnt ask. If they are public domain, cool. Just like you would be pissed if I claimed work you did as my own on my website. 

Got it?

Dammit son, I think I may have to mentor you.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

And btw, when I run your website through copyscape, your testimonials are pinging all over the web. Either you or your website builder stole them from elsewhere, or a bunch of people are stealing them from you. Just sayin...


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I stock photo.com


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I smell another fraud...just sayin


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Careful what you say. The funny part is that some members here are ironically very influential in the painting industry and as business owners and dont take kindly to plagarism. Fradulently promoting oneself even in small areas is no good for anyones business. 

In Texas, especially here in Aggieland, we have a term for it: "bad bull". 

Be known for your rights, not your wrongs.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Careful what you say. The funny part is that some members here are ironically very influential in the painting industry and as business owners and dont take kindly to plagarism. Fradulently promoting oneself even in small areas is no good for anyones business.
> 
> In Texas, especially here in Aggieland, we have a term for it: "bad bull".
> 
> Be known for your rights, not your wrongs.


I just find it amazing how every one has so much time to try an attack me...i mean talking a lill friend crap to one another...is cool...but some guys just get way out of line...but ive learned to just laugh it off and keep calm...if i feel its going wrong i wont respond...some guys have been so disredpectful .. i wont even acknowledge them...


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

1963 Sovereign said:


> I smell another fraud...just sayin


Nah,

Just trying to rise above quicker than his foundation will let him. What he doesnt have figured out in real world experience he sure makes up for in charisma. Powerful yet dangerous to both himself and those around him.. Be an interesting person to meet in real life. Still trying to figure you out Richmond. 


What is it you feel you have to prove and to whom?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> I just find it amazing how every one has so much time to try an attack me...i mean talking a lill friend crap to one another...is cool...but some guys just get way out of line...but ive learned to just laugh it off and keep calm...if i feel its going wrong i wont respond...some guys have been so disredpectful .. i wont even acknowledge them...


This is not attacking you, we are trying to help and teach you. If you just don't get that, then feel free to run your business as how you feel. Use other peoples photos for marketing, and so on and so on. I will mark my calendar now, for two years from today to go search out your company on the web. I'm betting my weeks paycheck that you will be long gone by then. Good luck with yourself.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ProWallGuy said:


> This is not attacking you, we are trying to help and teach you. If you just don't get that, then feel free to run your business as how you feel. Use other peoples photos for marketing, and so on and so on. I will mark my calendar now, for two years from today to go search out your company on the web. I'm betting my weeks paycheck that you will be long gone by then. Good luck with yourself.


I love it.....people have been doubting me from day one....and im still standing strong 8 years later ...every year gets bigger and better consistently.... it comments like that ....that wake me up everyone....


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> I just find it amazing how every one has so much time to try an attack me...i mean talking a lill friend crap to one another...is cool...but some guys just get way out of line...but ive learned to just laugh it off and keep calm...if i feel its going wrong i wont respond...some guys have been so disredpectful .. i wont even acknowledge them...


Its somewhat like a boys club here. Most of us have been doing this stuff long enough that there is a certain level of basic foundational knowledge. Some of that knowledge is our specific specialties and lively hood. I am very accomplished at stain grade work. I am also very accomplished at large scale high end production that involves signifigant masking, taping and caulking. People tread on tape and caulking paint and trim lines as if it is a rookie method, I know that my final product will blow most away by a country mile. I also learned on here that there is a time and a place to freehand as well.

I think people are quick to jump because you sound so cavalier about areas you really have little to no experience in. Commercial is wicked dirty and will grind people to the ground if not xareful. You are running to it like a salvation. You also typically do your homework before youjump full in to a lockstep contract. Your pressure washing approach with Angies List seems a bit half cocked. You are lucky that the people that do this for a living and take great pains to be the best in their field did not eat you alive. 

We have been here long enough to watch people come and go. You are doing some things that seem very stupid and some have written you off already.I am on the fence. I hope you can learn what you can from those you can. Be careful of treading on another persons lively hood its easy to cause a negative reaction when others have been working years at their craft and you are selling jobs with no real forethought as to how you will actually do the job. Believe it or not House washing is not the same as prepaint rinsing .


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't think he is intentionally being fraudulent. I think it is more because he has a footbridge site. 
This picture is on one of his pages, and many other sites.

And then if you look at his site under pressure washing, it goes on and on about how they specialize in using the right chemicals, yet on another thread he admits to only using water.

I think the when the level of expertise depicted on his website collides with his real life expertise, there may be an issue. That is what I don't like about Footbridge, I'd rather see "less polished" website that is truthful. But the homeowners wont know any of this....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Nah,
> 
> Just trying to rise above quicker than his foundation will let him. What he doesnt have figured out in real world experience he sure makes up for in charisma. Powerful yet dangerous to both himself and those around him.. Be an interesting person to meet in real life. Still trying to figure you out Richmond.
> 
> What is it you feel you have to prove and to whom?


My base company..i call richmond industries with the tag line "Something Bigger...."

Im the most motivated person i know personally...
I have the painting company..which is top priority...

A very young and slow moving roofing company...which only do manager duties and estimates

I wanna rent/flip houses once the credit is right...

I may open a pressure washing company...after much needed analysis and homework..

The biggest...i wanna open a mecican resturaunt with a full bar...to conduct businiess out of and have meeting at.....long ...long...process...which is just a dream as of now


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

RCP said:


> I think it is more because he has a footbridge site.


Would that be why the testimonials are being used all over the place too?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> I love it.....people have been doubting me from day one....and im still standing strong 8 years later ...every year gets bigger and better consistently.... it comments like that ....that wake me up everyone....


Odds are you run the risk of folding as a business. You are a classic rising star that may burn out quickly. Your foundation is weak and one employee accident, one screw up of botching up a job in a significant way can seal your fate. Especially in commercial. No one will care that you underestemated your material or labor cost so severely that you ate more money on a job than you made. You had a contract. PWG is stating a statistical probability. 

Keep your chin up, if you can take a beating and learn from it, there may be hope for you yet.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Would that be why the testimonials are being used all over the place too?


Probably so. All he has been after since joining is quick rank/results. Footbridge delivers that, good unique content, not so much.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

RCP said:


> I don't think he is intentionally being fraudulent. I think it is more because he has a footbridge site.
> This picture is on one of his pages, and many other sites.
> 
> And then if you look at his site under pressure washing, it goes on and on about how they specialize in using the right chemicals, yet on another thread he admits to only using water.
> ...


I love what footbridge has done...put me in the organics every where.. its a sales tool..if i dont feel comfortable...i hire someone who does...i dont do wall paper ..but if i get a request ill bid it and hire out or even sub...have i done that ..no...but i will....

I do understand alot of guys on here spent alot of time and hard work in this trade.....

But at the end of the day...its about sales....and delivering your expectations...which i can do...

Believe me ..i worry and stress out alot...and go out of my way to look profesional.....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Odds are you run the risk of folding as a business. You are a classic rising star that may burn out quickly. Your foundation is weak and one employee accident, one screw up of botching up a job in a significant way can seal your fate. Especially in commercial. No one will care that you underestemated your material or labor cost so severely that you ate more money on a job than you made. You had a contract. PWG is stating a statistical probability.
> 
> Keep your chin up, if you can take a beating and learn from it, there may be hope for you yet.


I have a local guy who double checks all my estimatpes when gcs get intrested..


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

RCP said:


> Probably so. All he has been after since joining is quick rank/results. Footbridge delivers that, good unique content, not so much.


I hear ya. Are you saying that footbridge supplies testimonials? If so, isn't that completely he opposite of what a real testimonial is? That's just wrong...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

FB did not supply my testimonials. This thread reminded me to get the rest of the stock photos they use off my site. I have several hundred of my own pics, just forget to send them in and tell them which ones to use.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> FB did not supply my testimonials. This thread reminded me to get the rest of the stock photos they use off my site. I have several hundred of my own pics, just forget to send them in and tell them which ones to use.


I have another web site and yhat designer did alot of my text and testimonials..processes warranty....whatever fb didnt have and obviously everything for that site hes doing


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I hear ya. Are you saying that footbridge supplies testimonials? If so, isn't that completely he opposite of what a real testimonial is? That's just wrong...


I can't say that for sure, and Tommy says not, him, I believe! But as your searched revealed, someone did.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> I have another web site and yhat designer did alot of my text and testimonials..processes warranty....whatever fb didnt have and obviously everything for that site hes doing


So are the testimonials on your site all yours?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

RCP said:


> I can't say that for sure, and Tommy says not, him, I believe! But as your searched revealed, someone did.


Ive always approached jobs...as jobs....oh..i got a painting job....i want the work ect...

This year im approaching it from a sales perspective....selling the job...service...myself...my company....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Selling is not the same as lying.

Good luck man. Get that burger king done. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Richmond, nobody doubts how driven you are. Many here do have a problem with "buying" pics and representing them as your work. If you do high quality work, have your site designer use your own pics. Same with testimonials. Do the right thing.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Whatever you decide to do with these sheets of bead board, share the method. I use this forum as a tool for my business.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

David's Painting said:


> Whatever you decide to do with these sheets of bead board, share the method. I use this forum as a tool for my business.


We just got done staining .....we used a lambs wool pad.

We had a color complication....the first 10 or so looked brown....then i dumped in the 2nd gallon and it was way more red...mahogony red..we had to restain the first few....a slight diffrence oin color but not much...

Now my plan is to spray the poly in the morning and back brush them ....

Any suggestions are welcome...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Why back brush if you are spraying?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Why back brush if you are spraying?


Were going to attempt not too...but weve never sprayed fine finishes before...so i figured worse case scenario we back brush it


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> We just got done staining .....we used a lambs wool pad.
> 
> We had a color complication....the first 10 or so looked brown....then i dumped in the 2nd gallon and it was way more red...mahogony red..we had to restain the first few....a slight diffrence oin color but not much...
> 
> ...


I would say to box your stains just like you do your paint... but it's too late.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Usually if I'm doing something new I do a few test runs. Dial in the method. I have a dedicated sprayer for clear.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

David's Painting said:


> Usually if I'm doing something new I do a few test runs. Dial in the method. I have a dedicated sprayer for clear.


We did a test run.....we boxed what we did after...new hose..tip and housing....everything looks aeesome...no worries here now..


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Why back brush if you are spraying?


I also would back brush first coat,it helps to work it into the wood a bit.second coat,shoot it and call it done.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry but no fine finish work is not back brushed. I get that somethings can't be sprayed or it makes sense to roll and back brush, but if you are spraying and know what you are doing then it is unnecessary.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

just to be clear, are we talking about those 4x8 sheets of beadboard,is that what he said he was spraying? and did he not ask for advice because he did not know what,or how to spray?


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I just re-read the OP and sorry but I do not consider 4x8 sheets of bead board fine finish work.


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

if you were comfortable with your staining technique, you might want to try using a wiping varnish instead of spraying. Done right , it will look like it was sprayed, and there's less room for error.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

1963 Sovereign said:


> I just re-read the OP and sorry but I do not consider 4x8 sheets of bead board fine finish work.


I am gonna have to disagree, you can still have fine finish craftsmanship in basic materials. It doesn't have to be the most expensive stuff in the yard.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

All done


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Done


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I am gonna have to disagree, you can still have fine finish craftsmanship in basic materials. It doesn't have to be the most expensive stuff in the yard.
> 
> 
> You are Correct,I stand corrected.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks good Richmond. I think its cool you could take a beating on this forum and still stay with us.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> All done


I'd sure feel better about that first picture if I saw a respirator in it. Other than that, glad the project went well for you. Always a good feeling to knock off that last piece of a project.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice work. Did the lap marks in the middle even out?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Red Truck said:


> Nice work. Did the lap marks in the middle even out?


Looks good...gc is happy...


----------

